# Whose more of a threat?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Did a search but couldn't see a thread, I was wondering whose a bigger threat Tyranids or Necrons? Both are sort of a plague on the galaxy for different reasons, but equally as dangerous.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Tyranids.

The Necrons can be reasoned with as we saw with their _truce_ with the Blood Angels.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Tyranids.
> 
> The Necrons can be reasoned with as we saw with their _truce_ with the Blood Angels.


I think we should discount that little bit of fluff as every other bit of evidence seems to contradict it, as well as for the purposes of an interesting discussion.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

But why?

The Necrons knew that if they continued their fight with the Blood Angels, they would achieve nothing and lose everything, perhaps to the point that their remains would teleport all the way back home which would be the same as choosing to withdraw. 

Being a race of cold, mathematical logic, they chose not to continue their battle and seeing that the Blood Angels felt the same way just made it easier.

It is because they are a race that can be reasoned with (perhaps only when they are on the losing end/stalemate) that they are lesser of a threat but at the same time, it is because of their calculating logic that they could be seen as being deadlier.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Imo it's because they would probably think they could kill both. The Necrons are fearless, why would they care if more turned up, they'd still try to kill everything and anything not caring what it is.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Necrons are much more sparse in the universe than the Tyranid hordes, and can be set as a much lower threat. But, they are still a great power in the universe, and are more of a threat in small numbers than Tyranids of equal number.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

yoyoyo12365 said:


> Necrons are much more sparse in the universe than the Tyranid hordes, and can be set as a much lower threat. But, they are still a great power in the universe, and are more of a threat in small numbers than Tyranids of equal number.


Only the ones we know of, they could be everywhere deep beneath the ground just waiting to rise, even Cadia has them.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

They are fearless but not stupid fearless like the Orks are where they would sacrifice their numerical superiority simply because fear is unknown to them.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I would say Necrons tbh. Who knows when the Imperium notices that bugspray might actually be a viable solution.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The Tyranids are always mutating and evolving.

The Imperium might come up with a virus that can kill a hive fleet but the next one that comes by will be immune to whatever they came up with.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The Necrons might turn off all the Imperium's technology and simply slap them to death


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

As long as the orcs are still alive, I believe Tyranids will be the bigger threat!

Now if only they can learn to cultivate the greenskins and make Ork farms! The hive fleet would be indestructible!


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> The Necrons might turn off all the Imperium's technology and simply slap them to death


If they could, why haven't they?

They managed to land on Mars but they got destroyed in the end.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Malus Darkblade said:


> If they could, why haven't they?
> 
> They managed to land on Mars but they got destroyed in the end.


Well I'll draw my answered from what I know about the new fluff which is apparently coming in the new codex..




Apparently the new fluff talks about the Necrons we've seen recently are nothing but malfunctioning ones who awoke to early. Apparently more Necrons are now awakening properly and the C'tan we know about (Nightbringer etc) have decided to hide because apparently before the necrons decided to go to sleep they actually began "rebelling" and actually beat the hell out of a lot of the C'tan.

So those ships could possibly of been random scout ships sent out from a malfunctioning Necron tomb world to see whether the Dragon is about still.


The full numbers of the necrons haven't yet awoken which is why they've never really made a massive impact yet.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

At the moment, I would say Tyranids. If only because we haven't really seen what the Necrons can acomplish. We have seen the Tyranids tear into the ultramarines homeworld, wipe out an Eldar Craftworld and almost take out a second. 

But Necrons are still a bit dreary, they have many rumoured aces in the hole *c'tan on mars**cough**cough* which would mean that they were more dangerous, but untill the necrons invade a space marine homeworld, or something of similar magnitude, we wont know if they have the power to do it.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Apparently the new fluff talks about the Necrons we've seen recently are nothing but malfunctioning ones who awoke to early. Apparently more Necrons are now awakening properly and the C'tan we know about (Nightbringer etc) have decided to hide because apparently before the necrons decided to go to sleep they actually began "rebelling" and actually beat the hell out of a lot of the C'tan.
> 
> So those ships could possibly of been random scout ships sent out from a malfunctioning Necron tomb world to see whether the Dragon is about still.


Very interesting bit of fluff, first time I've come across it. 

I think the Necrons fighting against the C'tan is their way of getting rid of them from the lore however.

I think GW realized the Ctan just didn't have a place anymore in the 40k universe and their goals were too similar to the Chaos powers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Very interesting bit of fluff, first time I've come across it.
> 
> I think the Necrons fighting against the C'tan is their way of getting rid of them from the lore however.
> 
> I think GW realized the Ctan just didn't have a place anymore in the 40k universe and their goals were too similar to the Chaos powers.


Yeah one of the reasons that's been given is that they couldn't fully show how powerful they truly where. Instead what Necrons now get is an elite choice which is basically a shard or an avatar of a c'tan the Necrons now control. The big C'tan such as Nightbringer and Deceiver still exist, but they've decided to keep their heads down or are manipulating the Necrons from a distance which is why they ain't in the army list any more.

The necron lords however are gaining more "individuality" and more character, a lot more than what ever they had before which is why they are getting proper necron characters now.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just wait for the necrons that look like humans to fraking turn up!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I forget which book I read (I think it was Cain's Last Stand), but he says it perfectly. Necrons are more terrifying and powerful on a planetary level, but the Tyranids are winning on a galactic level.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Necrons haven't really started their galactic conquest though and I think Tyranids are going to have a problem digesting all that metal


----------



## mehrunes92 (Aug 1, 2011)

I would say, at the moment atleast the Tyranids are more of a threat to the galaxy, I mean as others have stated they have already demonstrated part of their capabilities, such as bringing the Ultramarines to their knees etc. However if the Necrons and the Tyranids were to go head to head the Necrons would come out on top basically because they have no biomass like the other races and the Nids would have great difficultly adapting to them etc.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Yeah one of the reasons that's been given is that they couldn't fully show how powerful they truly where. Instead what Necrons now get is an elite choice which is basically a shard or an avatar of a c'tan the Necrons now control. The big C'tan such as Nightbringer and Deceiver still exist, but they've decided to keep their heads down or are manipulating the Necrons from a distance which is why they ain't in the army list any more.
> 
> The necron lords however are gaining more "individuality" and more character, a lot more than what ever they had before which is why they are getting proper necron characters now.


They would still have to explain how the C'tan suddenly started to lose control.

The Necrons are depicted as being enslaved to the C'tan so hopefully GW will come up with a legit reason as to why/how the Necrons are bypassing the C'tan's mind-control.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think it's a mixture of the C'tan being weakened by not having enough to eat as well as the Outsider eating a large majority of them allowing necrons up the control of said C'tan kind of becoming a little more free thinking.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

So far its between Necs and Nids.... even really. Necs have the potential to be all badass, but there off to a slow start. Nids came in swinging, but they look to be losing steam.

So its even. Chaos are still the longest lasting and biggest threat still.

Necs at the Height of there power were stalemated by a still young Eldar Empire. Now the Eldar are a fraction of what they were but there better than they were then. DE, Craftworld, Exodites, and Harlequins have better tech and more knowledge than before. Also the Necs have to consider the largely powerful Chaos Powers that only gain a Larger foothold in the Material Universe thanks to the Fall. Also the Chaos Powers have the use of the Imperium and CSMs to use. Both these along with Daemons are very effective no matter what race you are. Finlay we have the rampant Orcs who number as many as the damn Nids in this Galaxy. Highly doubt the Necs will ever walk over them since it is suggested that the Orks are developed to combat them along with Eldar. All these plus the Imperium the Necs have to deal with, and unlike the rest of the races were the dead and destroyed can be replace, the same cannot be said for the Necs. Each loss hurts them bad. Thats the whole reason the phase out. 

Plus after reading Dark Creed and Hellforge the Necs show they can be beaten by Astartes alone. So Necs rate even with Nids to me.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

I would say the nids. The necrons biggest weakness (the new codex may change this) is that all their weapons are gauss weapons. All the nids have to do is evolve something like the refractive mucous like Gorgon did while fighting the tau (except have it be effective against the effects of being flayed). 

Necrons are old and the older you get the more set in your ways you get. i don't think they would be able to adapt fast enough to the hyper-evolving nids.

Nids on the other hand, a few generation of selective adaptations and you would have some kind of acid that eats through living metal like fat kid with a cupcake coating every claw and projectile.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Well if the pylons on cadia can do what they do with the warp, perhaps the necrons could, in some way, affect the hivemind.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

I don't know an awful lot about either race, but I'm gonna have to say Necrons from what my local player has informed me (yes bias, but he makes a point  ). He says that every necron that is 'killed' is never truely destroyed, but rather simply phases out, that's why all of our squishy races have had so much trouble capturing their technology. He proposes that these 'defeated' 'crons head back to some tomb world somewhere where they are repaired and sent off on another conquest, essentially he says that all of our mighty battles against the 'crons have been for naught, we have killed not *one.* I tell him that that has got to be the cheapest piece of fluff ever created  but he says "Well we've already got floating buildings, gods on the table, and WBB." and that is a VERY good point, and if not all the necrons have emerged then we are truly, deeply sc****d. 

However, if you have all these different factions of necrons now, then perhaps the next codex will reveal a necron civil war? my local source said that the only weapons that have yet 'truly' killed necrons is gauss weapons, because they rip the molecules themselves apart, no point repairing atoms. So if these different tomb forces fight each other, the 'crons may feel the pain.

On another note though, he also mentioned a possible 'ace' with the tyranids, something about the dyson sphere (i have NO idea what that is  something about a c'tan or rather) and the 'nids just went round it, and he has also said that there has been no nids vs crons match yet in fluff (I cannot confirm or deny this), so he hints at the possibility that the 'crons want the souls and the 'nids want the flesh, so their the perfect interdependent allies....  not cool.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Tyranids.
> The Necrons can be reasoned with as we saw with their _truce_ with the Blood Angels.


I don't think they can be reasoned with when there isn't a third wheel around


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yru0 said:


> so he hints at the possibility that the 'crons want the souls and the 'nids want the flesh, so their the perfect interdependent allies....  not cool.


Neither necrons nor c`tan actually feed on "souls." The two races have nothing whatsoever to ally over beyond a common enemy (which in most cases either race can fight on more than even terms anyway). 

In the long haul I give victory to the necrons, based mainly on the fluff I have read in the past as well as the hints and rumours of the fluff to come in the future. 

It has been asked before how the necrons could go from being slaves to being the masters of the star gods, and I explained this in another thread: 



Serpion5 said:


> No, if anything it _increases_ the power level of the necrons themselves. The c`tan are far too well established in numerous BL books and sources to simply erase and rewrite.
> 
> However, recent stories featuring the necrons (Hellforged, Dead Men Walking, Fall of Damnos) paint the necrons as being far more autonomous than previous iterations, and make no reference to the c`tan at all. Given the knowledge BL writers are given and permitted to work with, it follows that the fluff regarding them is about to change.
> 
> ...



So given that the newly risen necrons have c`tan at their beck and call, legions of undying metal warriors and war machines, space vessels capable of all but instantaneous interstellar travel, and who the fuck knows what else, their superiority is all but assured. 

The tyranids either have to learn to digest metal, become a lot more fluent with large scale psychic attacks, or else somehow quadruple their numbers to make up for the losses likely to be sustained.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Slightly worried about the characters and other parts of the Necron fluff since Matt Ward is going to write it and well, we may see the return of the blood angel allies 

On topic though, apparently not every Necron device etc has been seen yet, so while yes they are ancient and not prone to adapting because they are so good, we still haven't seen the height of their power.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

The new Codex might have a thing or two to say about how the Necrons are progressing. Sadly, this keeps getting delayed. The Tyranids gain nothing by fighting the Necrons, no biofuel(lolhippies), so if the 'Crons wanted to, they could just avoid the 'Nids as long as they wanted and not have to fight them. At the same time, we'll have to see if the Great Matt Ward gives the Necrons an actual plan, like closing off the Warp for good as they tried before they went into hibernation, or if they just turn into "hurr durr we are evilz so we killz you all lol."

As for which is a bigger threat, well, like I said, if the Necrons are gonna try to build more Cadian pylons and close off the Warp, they have the potential to kill every sentient creature in the galaxy and not need the numbers of the 'Nids to do so. But if their goal is to just kill every living thing they see besides Blood Angelsvictory, I'm fairly certain the Nids have them beat in the galactic threat department.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought the C'tan used living things as a source of food when they ain't munching on stars?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

There is so much confusion about the C'tan due to their lack of fluff and the vague wording of their current fluff (not to mention how similar they appear to the Chaos powers), it would just be easier to redo their stories.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

It's obviously the Tau...

Seriously though it could be either we don't have solid data on either insofar as numbers are concerned neither do we have full data on where they are. If I was to guestimate I would say the Tyranids, simply because they are much more capable of producing further numbers through the consumption of bio mass.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

This is actually probably one of the closest calls:

Tyranids: Forget Inquisitor's name but he says he's found proof that Tyranids have ravaged the galaxy before so they are big players already. We suspect that all these Hive Fleets are merely the tip of the iceberg and we have many more on their way here so I assume this would put them as far superior in any count of numbers (may I be bold enough to say to give the Orks a run for #1 numbers) with quite the mind to grasp tactics and a different source of psychic power so even if Necs cut off the warp they still have their abilities which Necrons seem to have trouble with. And their biggest asset; their are many a worlds for them to still consume and grow exponentially with hive and death worlds providing plenty of biomass

Necrons: Once again we do not know for sure their exact numbers as more tomb worlds have been coming online and we know they have been in the galaxy before and only really left due to the threat of the pyscers and warp predators (from what I understand) the most technologically evovled race where there most basic gun dissolves atoms of whatever it hits. Who knows what other tricks they have up their sleeve (If they can build the blackstone fortresses that destroy planets who knows what else they have) and of course, they keep re-spawning.

So it would come down to tyranids having to go through all of them hoping whatever they have eaten around them can sustain long enough to keep fighting the respawning necrons. With all the enormous creatures and never ending tide of small ones we know they can overwhelm but we have seen the fluidity and adaptability of their command, with the flexible battle plans I believe the Hive mind can keep the necrons on the defensive. So my vote is for tyranids


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Necs at the Height of there power were stalemated by a still young Eldar Empire.


No, they weren't. The Eldar Empire wasn't established until LONG after the fall of the Old Ones (following the Enslaver Plague). The Eldar (along with many other psychic races) played a part in the final stages of the War in Heaven but they did not establish an Empire and fight the C'tan to a stalemate. The Eldar Empire emerged as a result of the fall of the Old Ones and the (willing) retreat into hibernation of the Necrons and C'tan. 

Also, the Necrons at the height of their power were essentially involved in a near-constant civil war as they were enslaved to the will of each individual C'tan (who fought amongst themselves and devoured each other for countless millennia). 



Warlock in Training said:


> Now the Eldar are a fraction of what they were but there better than they were then. DE, Craftworld, Exodites, and Harlequins have better tech and more knowledge than before.


How are they better than they were during the height of their Empire? They have much less knowledge and a fraction of the power and technology they once had.



Warlock in Training said:


> Highly doubt the Necs will ever walk over them since it is suggested that the Orks are developed to combat them along with Eldar.


I believe actually that the Greenskins were created to protect the last strongholds of the Old Ones from the Enslaver Plague rather than directly designed to combat the C'tan/Necrons.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

:goodpost: 

Yeah, thanks CotE. Said what I was going to.


----------



## Sangriento (Dec 1, 2010)

on a sidenote, I was wondering if the nids/crons threat would finally trigger the ork response to unite in a single, massive warband across the galaxy.

in that case both nids/crons should kiss their ass goodbye, thats just plainly overkill...


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Both these races have one major weakness though. Their combat effectiveness depends an enormous amount on their commanders. It's well known that Tyranids without synapse creatures to lead them revert to the most basic of animal instincts, and _Fall of Damnos_ showed just how vulnerable Necrons become once their command nodes are disabled.

That's why I'm still backing the Orks to be the last ones standing. Death of a Warboss will always cause some infighting, but eventually their latent psychic field will cause the Orks to recognise who the biggest and toughest Ork is and defer to it. And I still think that a serious enough threat could potentially cause the vast majority, if not all the Orks, to finally unite under one banner. Of course, once that threat is neutralised they will inevitably fall to back to fighting each other.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Whenever a Warboss is killed, the Orks generally run for the hills.

It takes time/years for a Warboss to develop as well.

And _some_ infighting? lol.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Whenever a Warboss is killed, the Orks generally run for the hills.


This is rarely the end of it though. Orks never run away from a conflict. When they retreat, it's simply to recover sufficiently enough to launch another attack.



Malus Darkblade said:


> It takes time/years for a Warboss to develop as well.


Not necessarily. A Warboss isn't a special kind of Ork. It's simply the biggest and toughest one around. If a Warboss dies then that role falls to the next biggest and toughest Ork. And that's where the infighting starts.



Malus Darkblade said:


> And _some_ infighting? lol.


And also, this fighting is actually not strictly a liability IMO. Constant combat and challenges for supremacy ensures that you always have the toughest, most capable Ork leading your army, which is more than what a lot of Imperial forces can say.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> This is rarely the end of it though. Orks never run away from a conflict. When they retreat, it's simply to recover sufficiently enough to launch another attack.


Orks tend to be depicted as cowering, sniveling simpletons at times so I suppose it depends on whose writing.



Chompy Bits said:


> Not necessarily. A Warboss isn't a special kind of Ork. It's simply the biggest and toughest one around. If a Warboss dies then that role falls to the next biggest and toughest Ork. And that's where the infighting starts.


It falls to the next and toughest Ork but that generally falls upon the shoulders of a Warboss who need many battles to physically and mentally change no?



Chompy Bits said:


> And also, this fighting is actually not strictly a liability IMO. Constant combat and challenges for supremacy ensures that you always have the toughest, most capable Ork leading your army, which is more than what a lot of Imperial forces can say.


I think it is a liability. It is perhaps the sole reason why the Orks have not taken out the Tau, Imperium, etc.

The infighting does not lead to the next Warboss imo. The Warboss metamorphosis happens generally outside of the infighting and in battles with Orks facing other races I think.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Orks tend to be depicted as cowering, sniveling simpletons at times so I suppose it depends on whose writing.


And at other times they're shown as fearless, violent brutes who continue fighting even in the face of certain death. So yeah, it depends on who is writing.



Malus Darkblade said:


> It falls to the next and toughest Ork but that generally falls upon the shoulders of a Warboss who need many battles to physically and mentally change no?


No, not necessarilly. For example, a Nob from one Waaagh can in actual fact be bigger and tougher than the Warboss of another Waaagh and if he kills him he takes his title. Quite simple and efficient.



Malus Darkblade said:


> I think it is a liability. It is perhaps the sole reason why the Orks have not taken out the Tau, Imperium, etc.


Just shows that those factions are too weak to give them a real run or actual cause for concern.



Malus Darkblade said:


> The infighting does not lead to the next Warboss imo. The Warboss metamorphosis happens generally outside of the infighting and in battles with Orks facing other races I think.


Extract from Ork Codex page 8:



> When there are no enemies to fight the Orks will test their mettle against any native predators they can find, and if that fails they will fight amongst themselves simply for the joy of it. Disputes between Orks become almost hourly occurrences if they are not engaged against a common foe. It is during times such as these a Warboss's authority is often challenged by a rival Nob.


So either they kill the Nob or they die and the Nob becomes the new Warboss. There really isn't a metamorphosis.

Edit: Whoops, getting way off topic. Sorry


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

No? I was under the impression they evolve and eventually become the black, 10 feet tall Warbosses the Imperium have come to loathe.

So a regular Nob' can potentially take out a fully fledged Warboss? Interesting.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> No? I was under the impression they evolve and eventually become the black, 10 feet tall Warbosses the Imperium have come to loathe.
> 
> So a regular Nob' can potentially take out a fully fledged Warboss? Interesting.


Yeah, take for example the forces of Warlord Thogza. After his decades long Waaagh, the veteran Orks were reputed as each standing almost twice as tall as a normal man, which is actually around the size of your average Warboss. Makes you wonder how big Thogza was.:shok:

That's why it's pretty much impossible to generalise Orks, as the amount of combat they've seen can drastically affect their size and capabilities.

Edit: btw, I dig your avatar


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I need to brush up on my Ork fluff, it's lacking.

Thank you, about time I changed it. ^_^


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm actually kind of surprised nobody has mention the Necron World Engine. Who's to say that's the only one they had? Or the only one that they are capable of? Also, in the first Ultramarines book there was that massive ship that was eating a star and feeding the nightbringer; it had huge weapon capabilities! 

The Necron civil war was when all the C'tan ruled the Galaxy and used to have their armies fight on another for fun. Also, as I recall from the Codex, C'tan are essentially creatures of the warp manifest in living metal bodies. That's how I take it, anyway. Beings of vast consciousnesses made of pure energy pulled from the immaterium across starlight bridges into physical bodies. I've always thought that the Codex was suggesting that C'tan were a form of daemon (I'm using the word rather loosely to describe a being of the warp) who lived off the stars.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Silens said:


> The Necron civil war was when all the C'tan ruled the Galaxy and used to have their armies fight on another for fun.


Say what?



Silens said:


> Also, as I recall from the Codex, C'tan are essentially creatures of the warp manifest in living metal bodies. That's how I take it, anyway. Beings of vast consciousnesses made of pure energy pulled from the immaterium across starlight bridges into physical bodies. I've always thought that the Codex was suggesting that C'tan were a form of daemon (I'm using the word rather loosely to describe a being of the warp) who lived off the stars.


The C'tan are in fact the farthest things from the warp. The warp is anathema to them and hence why they actively are trying to seal it off forever.

The C'tan are simply the oldest physical beings in the universe but GW has not been able (imo) to pin down what limitations they have and how exactly they go about sucking souls/energy from mortals hence their very Chaos-y appearances.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm no necron specialist.

But it's common knowledge that necron is the opposite of the warp and chaos.

They travel by some strange way, green stuff.
They are even weak against the warp. (Perhaps, i shouldn't have claimed that, but the point is, Necron opposite warp.)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They where beings who had to use the Necrontyr's liquid metal to form a material body. They didn't herald from the warp but from the gaseous materials of the galaxy itself and they fed on starts, but they where terribly affected by the warp because it's not part of the actual galaxy, it's a level above it, so they have no control or defence since it's not part of their being.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

Digg40k said:


> It's obviously the Tau...


............. i like this guy... haha, but in all honesty, from everything i have read here, you all make very valid points, but personally, if the necrons ALL arose for dominance, there honestly would be no force in the galaxy that could hope to survive, including the voracious super predators. the only real threat to them would be the chaos, but if they somehow did manage to close off the warp, they would be completely unstoppable. besides, the tyranids all came from other galaxies. who is to say that there aren't necron tombs all around the entire universe, and not just this galaxy... but, as a tau fan, the tau will win hands down... haha


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Necrons are in no way weak to the warp. In fact they are the most warp resilient beings in all of WH 40k (going purely by in book showings).

The Void dragon, took heat from all the black stone fortress's simultaneously, then proceeded to destroy the eldar army, win that battle, and survived.

People need to learn what anathema means, it means loath and to abhor, not weakness to.

The Ctan have complete absolute mastery of the material universe, to the point where it describes them as bending and defying the laws of physics, and mathematics. They literally bend reality to their will.

They hate the warp not because they are weak to it, but because it is the one aspect of reality that does not bow and bend to their absolute authority and dominion.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm I wonder is that battle the Eldar forsee the one in which Fuegan is meant to be the last alive, is it Slaanesh/Chaos or could it actually be the Necrons that they put a stop to?




Lux said:


> Necrons are in no way weak to the warp. In fact they are the most warp resilient beings in all of WH 40k (going purely by in book showings).
> 
> The Void dragon, took heat from all the black stone fortress's simultaneously, then proceeded to destroy the eldar army, win that battle, and survived.
> 
> People need to learn what anathema means, it means loath and to abhor, not weakness to.


They are weak to it, it's why they ordered the Necrons to build the pylons to stop warp storms.

The warp is not the physical universe, it's why they have no power over the warp and no defence against it


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> They are weak to it, it's why they ordered the Necrons to build the pylons to stop warp storms.
> 
> The warp is not the physical universe, it's why they have no power over the warp and no defence against it


so in a small sense i was right? the greatest threat to the necrons realistically is chaos, or creatures from the warp?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, I wouldn't call it a weakness in the normal sense of the word. They're simply vulnerable to it in a way that they aren't to other things. So you could say that they are weaker against warp energy as opposed to say physical attacks, but that doesn't mean that it still wouldn't take a fuckton of warp energy to hurt them.

I see 'weakness' more like kryptonite is to Superman. It actually drastically weakens his normal powers. The presence of warp energy doesn't make c'tan weaker, it's simply pretty much *the only way* to damage them at all. Well, unless you're another c'tan.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

The easy answer to the OP is the following.

1. The Tyranids are the immediate threat, therefore are more of a danger than the Necrons. 

There are a suprisingly large number of Hive Fleets catapulting into Imperial Space, and they have a serious snowball effect if they aren't dealt with quickly.

The other thing to note is that it has been hinted that the current Hive Fleets are only expedition type Fleets for possibly larger or more deadly Tyranids, and maybe even the Hive Mind itself if it exists in the material realm.

2. The Necrons are more of a long term threat, in the future they will be the most deadly beings in all the 40 universe.

They have technology which makes all other races look pathetic with the possible exception of the Eldar who they would just put to shame.

They are currently hibernating (right word?) and as they wake up they will eventually reach a point were they are unstoppable except for some sort of alliance between all races.

They are also easily more powerful than Tyranids who, it has been said, avoid them like the plague as there is nothing for the Tyranids to harvest, so any loses are permanant loses. 



So with both things in mind, Tyranids are more dangerous in the present, but unless something is done quickly the Necrons will become the deadliest threat the 40k universe will ever have seen.

That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

HUMYN HYBRID said:


> so in a small sense i was right? the greatest threat to the necrons realistically is chaos, or creatures from the warp?


Yeah, in a sense anything that can use the warp has an advantage over Necrons, users of physic powers etc are stronger against them. This is why the Eldar where made, they had all the tools to combat them. However what wasn't forseen was the build up of all this physic presense, which brought about Slaanesh.

On the whole Chaos wouldn't care less about Necrons because they have no presence in the warp (same reason they care little about Tau atm)

If the Necrons began wiping out life in the universe then Chaos would get weaker, so it would have to step in.

Chaos/Warp trumps pretty much everything. The more you can use it the more powerful you are, but the more vulnerable you are to having your soul ripped out by it. Necrons have no presence but because of this they are fundamentally weaker against it because they have no resistance, similar as to how I imagine the Tau would be if Daemons came up against them. The only resistance the C'tan and Necrons learnt was to deny the warp being able to merge with real space, which is why the Pylons are dotted about.

Not a very well formulated answer and a little fractured but I hope you get my point.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

yes, i get your point pretty clearly... so i take it currently the pylons arnt operational at the moment? as i said befre, yeah, the tyranids a a massive threat, but the way i see it, this massive war is going on in just one galaxy, but if the tyranids are coming from outside this galaxy, from places all over the universe, then whos not to say that there are tomb worlds beyond the galaxy we all know of? if thats the case, and a massive uprising happened, i doubt even the tyranids could save themselves, with the pylons operational, the universe is officially and permanently... theirs.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Some Pylons are working, some have fallen in disrepair and some where destroyed. For example the Pylons on Cadia afaik are still working and it's only this that is keeping the Eye of Terror at it's current size. Others like in the Medusa system where destroyed despite necrons trying to fix it and the entire system was overrun by chaos and daemons.

Tyranids are supposedly coming to this galaxy because the Astronomican is drawing them here because of how strong it is and who ever is doing it, they want to eat so they become even more powerful. They are like locus, they just want to feed, which is why they avoid Necrons, I also think however they harbour a fear of them because they don't just avoid them they directly divert their fleets to give Necron tomb worlds and the "Dyson Sphere" (which supposedly has the outsider in it)

Something tells me these two races may end up being weakened by each other sufficiently enough that they don't become a threat, how long until that actually though who knows.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

huh... youd think that instead of destroying these pylons, the imperium of man would want to keep them to safeguard their own...


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I have to many issues with Nids so I'd say the Necrons. I mean the nids are hard to know since they apparently come from another galaxy and would only have come if they finished eating it entirely and if it was anything sort of a micro-galaxy I could imagine they ought to have gained an absolutely terrific amount of biomass.

That being said there are a lot of things that can be done to do more to combat them. I mean besides the stupid bioguns they do have they gotta suck at range so if the Imperials would build giant torpedos they ought to be able to get a reckoning on an incoming bio-fleet and as soon as it gets to about 200 million kilometers from a system fire a huge torrent of giant torpedos at it and just vaporize it.

I kind alike the nid hordes but sadly I'd not be able to build a functional army since most of the kits are half useless to me....


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

HUMYN HYBRID said:


> huh... youd think that instead of destroying these pylons, the imperium of man would want to keep them to safeguard their own...


Well they are alien tech which has to be destroyed, and they still don't fully understand their purpose.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

The Warp, or psychic energy has never, not once ever been shown to harm a C'Tan, could you show me where?

12 black stone fortresses, Talismans of Vaul, firing at full power simultaneously on the Void dragon, backed by an Eldar army. Know what happened? The Void dragon not only survived, he destroyed the eldar in that fight, their army included and drove them all back, scattered them.

The Warp in no way is more powerful against the C'Tan. That is like saying humans are weak to Nuclear bombs detonating in their faces, because they die from it. Which in the C'Tans case, it survived.

I guess I should say every race is weak to the C'Tan, including the warp? Seeing as how the C'Tan were able to bend reality and rend any entity that stood in their way in real space? Including the old ones and the Eldar Gods?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The C'tan on Mars.

The most powerful psyker in the universe did that.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Lux said:


> The Warp, or psychic energy has never, not once ever been shown to harm a C'Tan, could you show me where?
> 
> 12 black stone fortresses, Talismans of Vaul, firing at full power simultaneously on the Void dragon, backed by an Eldar army. Know what happened? The Void dragon not only survived, he destroyed the eldar in that fight, their army included and drove them all back, scattered them.
> 
> ...


Source: Codex Necron via Lexicanum

The major weakness of the C'tan is their inability to comprehend the warp. It is speculated that they find it impossible to survive in it and are particularly susceptible to warp spawned magics and psykers. They had a plan to block off the warp forever in an attempt to remove their single greatest threat1. It is also speculated that they have set up a series of 'pylons' on Cadia, possibly for this purpose. Whether these pylons have anything to do with the Eye of Terror is unknown, but it is unlikely, as the Eye was not opened until after the C'tan were in their stasis tombs. There is also a Necron object on Armageddon in the central region of the planet2.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The C'tan on Mars.
> 
> The most powerful psyker in the universe did that.


Lets be real, there has never been confirmation the entity on Mars is the void dragon, is it hinted? Yes. But its also hinted Dorn is alive, as is Corax, Russ, etc.

Additionally, its also heavily hinted that after the war in heaven the Void dragon retreated to earth to rest its wounds from battling the entire Eldar army and the twelve vaul stone cannons.

So claiming "a psyker did that" is horribly inaccurate, more like the most powerful warp powered weapons in simultaneous conjunction backed by the eldar empire wounded the void dragon, and then comes the Emperor who finishes off a wounded being.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Source: Codex Necron via Lexicanum
> 
> The major weakness of the C'tan is their inability to comprehend the warp. It is speculated that they find it impossible to survive in it and are particularly susceptible to warp spawned magics and psykers. They had a plan to block off the warp forever in an attempt to remove their single greatest threat1. It is also speculated that they have set up a series of 'pylons' on Cadia, possibly for this purpose. Whether these pylons have anything to do with the Eye of Terror is unknown, but it is unlikely, as the Eye was not opened until after the C'tan were in their stasis tombs. There is also a Necron object on Armageddon in the central region of the planet2.


And yet, actual showings in the fluff state completely otherwise.

Show me any entity aside from the void dragon or a C'Tan, that has survived the combined psychic might and power of all twelve vaul stone cannons firing upon them. Not only surviving but retaliating and destroying half of them, causing the opposing army to retreat.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

There's tons more proof that it's the Void Dragon, it's written he is in the Vaul-Moon in various places and then there's the Horus Heresy book which basically shows you him..




Lux said:


> And yet, actual showings in the fluff state completely otherwise.
> 
> Show me any entity aside from the void dragon or a C'Tan, that has survived the combined psychic might and power of all twelve vaul stone cannons firing upon them. Not only surviving but retaliating and destroying half of them, causing the opposing army to retreat.


Not every little bit of fluff has the idea that C'tan are vulnerable to Chaos in mind, heck there's barely any fluff regarding the C'tan and the majority of the fluff we do have states outright it's weak towards Warp and Psychic abilities, doesn't men its rock paper and scissors just that they are weak.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

This should be fun... *Ahem*

The Necrons are said to be "vulnerable" to the warp, which basically means it can affect them(Warp lightning, stuff like that.) They are not "weak" to it, nor can any daemon possess or come through into the materium through them. In the book _Fall of Damnos_ one of the Necron Lords is seen as being able to affect the Ultramarines Librarian while he is in the warp outside of his body. When they fought, the Necron Lord was able to fight the Librarian's warp powers using Necron technology. 

From what I gather, the Necrons have technology that can mimic warp powers. They can in fact fight back against the warp, and they also appear to have what are described as "Warp portals" in several books. From what I've read, these are probably Webway gates that the Necrons captured a long time ago. Or maybe they built them, it's not really clear.

The Necrons are indeed being retconned to fit in with the other races a bit more. Necron Lords essentially are psykers but use technology instead of the warp, and can affect anyone as easily as any other natural psykers.

Also, the Necrons built the pylons around the Eye, their technology easily enables them to do whatever they want to the warp, regardless of if they are affected by it or not. Perhaps the C'tan cannot travel into it, but when they can just shut the warp off entirely, that hardly seems to matter.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Lux said:


> Lets be real, there has never been confirmation the entity on Mars is the void dragon, is it hinted? Yes. But its also hinted Dorn is alive, as is Corax, Russ, etc.
> 
> Additionally, its also heavily hinted that after the war in heaven the Void dragon retreated to earth to rest its wounds from battling the entire Eldar army and the twelve vaul stone cannons.
> 
> So claiming "a psyker did that" is horribly inaccurate, more like the most powerful warp powered weapons in simultaneous conjunction backed by the eldar empire wounded the void dragon, and then comes the Emperor who finishes off a wounded being.


Come now, comparing the Void Dragon and the Dorn rumors is not even close comparison wise.

They've pretty much said everything but the Void Dragon's name in regards to him being held captive on Mars and fueling the Tech-Priests fantasies.

The Talismans of Vaul hurting the VD and when the Emperor met it took place like thousands of years later in which he undoubtedly recovered.



SoulGazer said:


> The Necrons are said to be "vulnerable" to the warp


The Necrons themselves? Not anymore than an Ork is.



SoulGazer said:


> In the book _Fall of Damnos_


FoD was horrible imo. The portrayal of the Necrons was so utterly wrong and made them nothing more than Dark Eldar in metallic suits.



SoulGazer said:


> From what I gather, the Necrons have technology that can mimic warp powers
> 
> The Necrons are indeed being retconned to fit in with the other races a bit more. Necron Lords essentially are psykers but use technology instead of the warp, and can effect anyone as easily as any other natural psykers.


Their technology is so advanced, anything they do will look like it has to do with the Warp. 



SoulGazer said:


> They can in fact fight back against the warp


They have technology that nullifies it or cancels its connection with the material realm but can they fight against it literally? No.



SoulGazer said:


> and they also appear to have what are described as "Warp portals" in several books. From what I've read, these are probably Webway gates that the Necrons captured a long time ago. Or maybe they built them, it's not really clear.


Care to elaborate? The Necrons have no need of the Warp or the Webway for their traveling needs.



SoulGazer said:


> Also, the Necrons built the pylons around the Eye, their technology easily enables them to do whatever they want to the warp, regardless of if they are affected by it or not. Perhaps the C'tan cannot travel into it, but when they can just shut the warp off entirely, that hardly seems to matter.


They possibly possess the means to cut off the conection to the warp but given a billion + years to do so, they have yet to accomplish this for various reasons.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok I dont know if this has been brought up but nercons are a "old" menace that for some reason slept and reawoke for again a unknown reason (from what I read) So their weapons are older and they dont have the tech to adapt so they will become old news soon were as the tyranids tactics are to evolve to the enemies tactics and tech and destroy them so I gotta give to them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Umm Necrons technology is the most advanced technology ever found in the galaxy, their bog standard weaponry splits you to pieces atom by atom. They don't need to adapt. Also not all of Necrons technology has been seen yet, only a fragment.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lux said:


> The Warp, or psychic energy has never, not once ever been shown to harm a C'Tan, could you show me where?


There are numerous examples. None of them explicity state that the C'tan bear a weakness to warp energy, but it is implied as their only vulnerability.

For example: The C'tan unified for the first time in _"*millions* of years"_ during the War in Heaven, following the nurturing of the _"warrior races"_ by the Old Ones. The warp-spawned magicks of the lesser races sent the C'tan's empire _"reeling"_.

The fact that the Talismans of Vaul were created with the sole intention of being anti-C'tan weapons (_"...great weapons forged by the Eldar before the Fall to destroy the C'tan if they rose again."_) also goes a way to prove this vulnerability. Alongside this, the tale of the Eldar assaulting the Void Dragon with numerous Talismans of Vaul further supports this, and then the Void Dragon being defeated by the greatest human psyker does suggest a vulnerability to warp energy. Perhaps the most telling in regards to the Talismans of Vaul though is the fact that the Deceiver went to extreme lengths (Gothic War) to destroy, corrupt or place the few remaining Talismans of Vaul beyond the reach of the Farseers.

Another example you could cite would be _Codex: Necrons_ claiming that _"the agents of Chaos must be overthrown"_ in order for the C'tan to regain supremacy. As well as other implicit quotes such as; "...the Immaterium, a realm that is anathema to the star-gods..." (referring to the Nightbringer's _"most potent weapon"_ being banished to the warp, where it was beyond his reach and very nearly resulted in his extinction), among others.

As I said, its not exactly that the C'tan bear a weakness to warp energy, and no where is that explicity stated. Its probably more accurate to say that its their only known vulnerability.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I know that they have the most advanced tech around but if you think about it Best tech dont make them the biggest threat because a small group of BR stop a invasion in Dawn of war II and its their first time encountering them. Now are they a huge threat YES! are they the biggest HECK NO! not when you got groups adapting to how they fight. You can have god tech but with crappy tactics it aint gonna mean shit.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

stalarious said:


> Well I know that they have the most advanced tech around but if you think about it Best tech dont make them the biggest threat because a small group of BR stop a invasion in Dawn of war II and its their first time encountering them. Now are they a huge threat YES! are they the biggest HECK NO! not when you got groups adapting to how they fight. You can have god tech but with crappy tactics it aint gonna mean shit.


Dawn of War (both books and games) rape the 40k fluff in horrible ways. But since the books at least have to be considered canon, I will take a moment to humour you. 

In DoW Ascension, the necrons arrive near the end of the book. They emerge from the tomb underneath Rahes Paradise. They crawl up through _molten lava_ to reach the surface where they proceed to slaughter numerous eldar and blood raven forces. The planet itself begins to split open and spill dozens of ships into space. 

The ravens use their best weapons against the necron ships and struggle to inflict damage. In the end they use their planet killer weapon to crack the necron`s capital ship. 



Come to think of it, there was no real point to me pointing this out other than to say 

DoW is a load of crap!

Necrons are probably the most logic driven race in 40k. Their every thought, decision and action is geared towards their goal which typically involves killing every living thing within a planetary or system wide area. 




C`tan cannot control the warp! They despise it because they cannot control it. They are not weak agains the warp particularly, but can be damaged by the warp! Big whoop, so can everyone else! :crazy: 

Saying the warp is their only weakness is bullshit as well, especially given that it`s _*NEVER*_ been recorded to have worked! The c`tan`s numbers are low because they destroyed each other (or possible enslavement/destruction at the hands of the necrons themselves).


Apparently, some necrons do still have souls, and may even possess psychic talent! Shocking I know, but it is written and thus it is so! Just like the above load of DoW bullshit!

Seriously, the fluff is changing, but many people`s minds are remaining closed and narrow.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think some posters are taking the term "weakness" a little to literally, it's not like saying they are vulnerable to them. The warp is a weakness against them because it can effect them when other things can't. 

They are not vulnerable to warp powers, meaning they don't just crumple as soon as someone turns a warp eye at them.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I too would view warp powers/energy as a possible vulnerability rather than an outright weakness. Directed warp energy won't kill a C'tan 'just like that' but is rather one of the few things that can hurt them. 

To argue that warp energy and psychics are completely useless would be a fallacy, the Necron codex, the Emperor's defeat of the Void Dragon, the creation of the psychic warrior races and the Talismans of Vaul, would all suggest that warp energy is a viable method of combating them. 

The warp is anethma to the C'tan, a dimension(?) outside of the materium and outside of the C'tan's control. 

@Serpion5 may i ask where you've come across Necrons with souls and psychic powers? I've read _Fall of Damnos_ and interpreted nothing like that. Some of them seemed to have sentience and personalities certainly, but actual souls; not really.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

In the new fluff, the more important the Necron the more free will it supposedly now has with Lords being fully free and in control.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> They have technology that nullifies it or cancels its connection with the material realm but can they fight against it literally? No.


That counts as literally fighting it. Anyone else who kills Chaos stuff just banishes it until it can come back again, the Necrons have a plan to seal off the warp entirely so nothing goes in or out. If anything, the Necrons are the only race that has any chance of beating Chaos because they're the only ones who can shut them down so completely.



Malus Darkblade said:


> Care to elaborate? The Necrons have no need of the Warp or the Webway for their traveling needs.


Ciaphus Cain, _Caves of Ice._ Ciaphus sees the Necrons appearing in groups out of a bright light and calls it a warp portal. Could he have been mistaken? Sure. But that's what the book says.



Malus Darkblade said:


> They possibly possess the means to cut off the conection to the warp but given a billion + years to do so, they have yet to accomplish this for various reasons.


That's due to the power of Games Workshop. If the Necrons actually succeeded, GW would lose a race. That wouldn't be good for profits.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

SoulGazer said:


> That counts as literally fighting it. Anyone else who kills Chaos stuff just banishes it until it can come back again, the Necrons have a plan to seal off the warp entirely so nothing goes in or out. If anything, the Necrons are the only race that has any chance of beating Chaos because they're the only ones who can shut them down so completely.


You can only fight Chaos directly by using a psyker who uses the warp which is essentially Chaos.



SoulGazer said:


> That's due to the power of Games Workshop. If the Necrons actually succeeded, GW would lose a race. That wouldn't be good for profits.


Or the Chaos powers have actively been shooting down the Necrons attempts.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

> Ciaphus Cain, Caves of Ice. Ciaphus sees the Necrons appearing in groups out of a bright light and calls it a warp portal. Could he have been mistaken? Sure. But that's what the book says.


It obviously wasn't a warp portal. The Necrons have never used the warp. Cain would have just assumed it was one as that's the most likely explanation to his mind as someone who has fought chaos but knows nothing about the Necrons. Those books are always from Cain's, an in universe point of view. It's not like Black Library has outright said 'Necrons use warp portals.' 

Necron teleportation doesn't use the warp, nor does their faster than light travel.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Rems said:


> @Serpion5 may i ask where you've come across Necrons with souls and psychic powers? I've read _Fall of Damnos_ and interpreted nothing like that. Some of them seemed to have sentience and personalities certainly, but actual souls; not really.


Tahek Voidbringer almost kills Tigurius when the librarian attempted to see through the veil he cast. 

The veil itself is a piece of necrontyr technology, but Tigurius senses a distinct mind during his search. If I can find the exact page number, I`ll let you know later. 

And I said _may,_ I did not state it as a fact because I myself am still dubious. I just said what I was thinking at the time.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I know the bit you're referencing. That said i still don't think it's an example of a Necron with a soul or psychic abilities. Sentience and consciousness yes, but a soul (as in a warp reflection) or warp abilities? I don't think so. I ascribe it more to an 'anti warp' facet of Necron technology rather than any psychic ability.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I believe so as well, but I`m trying to find the exact page atm, because I`m sure there was a specific presence within the Voidbringers shroud. 

The fluff is about to change, and it isn`t said anywhere that the necrontyr themselves had no souls, so until the new dex confirms or denies, I`m trying to keep an open mind on the matter. 

Frankly, I wouldn`t be bothered by this change too much as long as it doesn`t turn the necrons into another psyker toting race.


----------



## Rinso (Sep 2, 2011)

Yay, first post! :biggrin:

Anyway... Personally, I find the Necrons to be more menacing. 

The only things that the Tyranids have going for them are their numbers and their fast evolution. They are tough but they _can_ be overcome. You only need enough fire- and manpower. 

While with the Necrons, it's sorta the devil you don't know. Nobody actually can say for sure how many of them are there, where are they, when they will awake, what terrible unseen technologies they might have in store and so on.

And it's up to this too - the Tyranids want to eat everything in sight, so they can evolve. Guess what - the Necrons are not really edible, cause they are not, you know, alive. They are just animated metal. 
On the other hand, the Necrons want to eradicate all life in the Universe. I don't see what the 'Nids have to counter this. They are numerous and tough, but the Necrons don't care - they _can't_ care. They will just destroy them, one Hive Fleet at a time. It's not like they are in a hurry.


----------

